# My guinea pigs.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I've always wanted them.. so.. I adopted two from the SPCA last night! Hillary is the grey one, Harriet is the reddy colored one.




























They are really friendly!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Awww they're adorable! Good for you for adopting. Now you have a couple herbivores in your house...


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG!!!! i LOVE them! I'm so jealous, I want rats so bad, but my husband is not thrilled and I've brought up guinea pigs as a maybe slightly lower maintenance rodent... Those two are extra pretty.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

CUTEEEEEEE what were your other furrykids reactions?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They are so cute!
That was really cool that you adopted them!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh Lord, based on my feelings about "rodents" it's hard to swallow my pride and say this, but they are darned cute!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

kennyk said:


> CUTEEEEEEE what were your other furrykids reactions?


Bishop and the cats could care less, Tess was in full on dinner mode. :rip: They will have to be kept separate.. she has a very high prey drive.

I love that they eat veggies- no pellets here- they are being fed only on grasses, fruits and vegetables!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

stajbs said:


> Oh Lord, based on my feelings about "rodents" it's hard to swallow my pride and say this, but they are darned cute!!


Thanks! They are actually considering moving them from the rodent family- so it may be ok for you to like one! :becky:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They are pretty cute, i've never been a fan of them, when i was a kid i got chomped by a friends and I've never touched one since! :lol:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

aw, makes me miss my guinea pig  Dont forget to stock up on timothy hay, they love it.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Gosh, now they are freakin' adorable!

I really miss having Guinea Pigs (well, I actually only had one when I was younger, who we found outside during the winter ... and before I was aware they should be kept in at least a pair) ... I would get a new pair, but I'd like to build a large cage for them, and we just don't have the room currently.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They are SOOOOOOO cute. I had guinea pigs as a teen. I just think they are the cutest little things. And I love the noise they make when excited.


Are they okay with not getting pellets? I know fruits/veggies are good for snacks (with hay as someone else mentioned) but I didn't think it could be a full diet....


Also- do you have a good cage set up for them? If you google C&C cages you can see really great cage ideas that are the appropriate size for them. A lot of the time, what's sold in stores is way too small...





Damn you. Now I want a pair ROFL.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh man........

Ohhhh.....wait....this is NOT in the raw section!:tongue:



ANYWAYS.....they are ADORBALE!! 

I love Cavies!! Yes, LOTS of hay and make sure you are pumping the Vit C into them!! :wink:
I LOVE that you are feeding them "raw" as well!!:thumb:
"Ours"(when I worked at the pet stores) NEVER liked their pelleted food as much as they did their hay and veggies/fruits....that meant that when Abi fed THAT is what they got instead of the processed crap!:tongue1: :becky:

ANYWAYS....they are ADORABLE!!

(Now you have me wanting a cavy or something like that again!!LOL)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They are so cute. Thank you so much for adopting them, thats awesome of you to do that. They have settled in really well considering your photo's were taken the day after you got them. They obviously know a good thing when they see it!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh man........
> 
> Ohhhh.....wait....this is NOT in the raw section!:tongue:
> 
> ...


No feeding my pigs to your collies.. LOL.

The main thing you have to watch out for is too much calcium/phosphorus and too little vitamin C (they don't process their own), so you just have to watch what veggies they do get. Kale, spinach etc is very high in calcium so it should only be a treat. They get their timothy hay in unlimited amounts as well as around 2 cups of veggies a day, mostly leafy green but also some carrots,cauliflower, broccoli, etc. The food is fortified in vit C so as long as they get fresh fruit and veg they don't really need their pellets. It's mostly just processed hay and fillers anyway- even the expensive food had wheat middlings etc in it.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> They are so cute. Thank you so much for adopting them, thats awesome of you to do that. They have settled in really well considering your photo's were taken the day after you got them. They obviously know a good thing when they see it!


They are still a bit scared but they seem to be adjusting pretty well! They will eat out of my hand now, but they still run when I walk by their cage, I'm sure with positive reinforcement (every time I go i nthe cage they get a special treat) they will get better with time!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> No feeding my pigs to your collies.. LOL.
> 
> The main thing you have to watch out for is too much calcium/phosphorus and too little vitamin C (they don't process their own), so you just have to watch what veggies they do get. Kale, spinach etc is very high in calcium so it should only be a treat. They get their timothy hay in unlimited amounts as well as around 2 cups of veggies a day, mostly leafy green but also some carrots,cauliflower, broccoli, etc. The food is fortified in vit C so as long as they get fresh fruit and veg they don't really need their pellets. It's mostly just processed hay and fillers anyway- even the expensive food had wheat middlings etc in it.


Hahahahaha, you caught me, I was thinking of Rhett and Keeva!!LOL


And YES, sounds like you've got it down!:thumb:
I had a little write out that I would give people when buying them at the stores, so they understood the feeding....pretty much EXACTLY what you said!!!:wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ADORABLE ADORABLE ADORABLE!!!!!! So wonderful to adopt these curious sweet little fluffballs! I love Guineas and I miss having one! Gosh that has me going again! Bought a Beta fish again but gee not the same as a cute little fluffball! Guineas just have that cute squeak, that super personality in them comes out and they are just adorable love them! They are so cute! Kudos to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

